
Zynga Employee Calls Working at Farmville Maker “Devastating” in Quora Q&A - evo_9
http://kotaku.com/5933418/zynga-employee-calls-working-at-farmville-maker-devastating-in-quora-qa
======
stephengillie
_Page could not be found

The page you're looking for doesn't exist or has moved._

